# Schrader vs. Presta valve...



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

What is the difference between a Schrader Valve and a Presta Valve. My new rockhopper 29er came with Schrader valves....should that concern me?


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

No, it wouldn't concern me. Both valve types have pros and cons. Plenty of info if you search.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presta_valve

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schrader_valve


----------



## ColoMtb20 (Mar 16, 2009)

No need to be concerned about it. The better thing about a presta valve is that the entire nipple is metal so there isn't a chance for slicing the tube on the rim where the valve goes through (I had this happen to me while my bike sitting in my house, then I decided to go to prestas). Presta valves are easier to break with a pump if you aren't careful but that isn't a huge problem. Overall presta valves are a better choice but it's not really a huge deal. Just type in the valves for an image search and you can tell the difference.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I prefer with extreme predudice schrader valves for mtb simply for their ease of use and the ability to check my tire pressure with an accual tire gauge. Drilling my rims is usually the second thing I do to my bike after I get it (right after I rip off the reflectors and dork disk)


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## Gaz-Man (Feb 13, 2010)

ae111black said:


> I prefer with extreme predudice schrader valves for mtb simply for their ease of use and the ability to check my tire pressure with an accual tire gauge. Drilling my rims is usually the second thing I do to my bike after I get it (right after I rip off the reflectors and dork disk)


What is a "dork disk"? I need to know so I can rip it off my bike...


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Gaz-Man said:


> What is a "dork disk"? I need to know so I can rip it off my bike...


Plastic Frisbee behind the cassette which prevents the chain from jumping into the spokes.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Gaz-Man said:


> What is a "dork disk"? I need to know so I can rip it off my bike...


If you are riding trails they usually break pretty quickly. Just pull off the remains.


----------



## Jeremy_D (Feb 7, 2010)

I have presta valves what do I need to air up my tires?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

^^ An air pump ^^


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Jeremy_D said:


> I have presta valves what do I need to air up my tires?


A pump that has a Presta head or a Presta adapter for a Shrader head . Many pumps have convertable heads .


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Sorry...too easy...but really, an air pump that is presta compatible which many these days can do either style. Usually there is a piece in the head of the pump that you flip over to change the valve type, some like my floor pump self-adjusts. You just have to be more careful when pumping up presta so you don't break off the tip.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

If you want to inflate presta tubes at gas stations, you will need an adapter anyway. It must cost like 1$, just opt for metal, rather than plastic one. 
Generally, Presta valves tend to get clogged if you have sealant in your tubes. Some of them have removable core, others don't, so you can't do anything about clogged valve. It is why I prefer to drill out the valve holes in presta rims, making them Schraeder compatible.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I am 100% behind schrader,

In addition to being far for reliable (has anyone ever heard of one breaking?) They can use car pumps (I have had to take advantage of this when pump broke, flagged down a car)

The valve cores are also removable.
This means you can inject sealant straight into a tyre and will also greatly ease mounting ghetto tubeless tyres.

Schraeders, like quick release are crappy road bike tech and do not belong on mountain bikes.


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

Hmmm. I have been using Presta valves for 15+ years and have never had any of the problems people are claiming. 

I have never broken a presta valve.
I have never had trouble checking tire pressure. 
I have never had a problem finding a way to inflate a presta valve. 
I have never had trouble injecting sealant. 
I have never had a presta valve clog from using sealant.

Not sure what the rest of you guys are doing wrong.


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

CaveGiant said:


> I am 100% behind schrader,
> 
> In addition to being far for reliable (has anyone ever heard of one breaking?) They can use car pumps (I have had to take advantage of this when pump broke, flagged down a car)
> 
> ...


+1 agreed


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the fact that presta valves have a lock nut so when you are filling an empty tire it doesn't push back into the rim. (Although, I have seen a few shraders with this feature).

I think presta valves seal a little better too.


----------



## grivooga (Mar 14, 2009)

I much prefer presta. I always have better luck with presta pumps actually locking on without leaking faster than you can pump them or blowing off. 

I think prestas on average seem to leak less sitting around the apartment. Every bike I had with schraeders seemed to need to be pumped up almost every time I wanted to ride. My prestas are like once a month maybe, even my tubeless MTB setup. 
Only schraeders that seem to hold air reliably for me are the ones on my air shocks.

Only thing I don't like about presta - trying to turn the little nut with gloves when it's cold. Thankfully I almost never need to do that since I never seem to get flats on my road wheels and the tubeless only needs it if I want to tweak the pressure for the terrain. Only bike that seems to be a problem is my cyclocross bike when I try to ride rooty or rocky trails probably better suited for the mountain bike. Damn pinch flats. I wish tubeless for cyclocross tires worked better for big guys.


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

I am having a terrible time finding 29" tubes in a Schrader valve locally. How do I switch over to Presta valves?


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

use a 26" tube


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Zoke2 said:


> use a 26" tube


Wouldn't the stretching weaken the tube?


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

Zoke2 said:


> use a 26" tube


You can also use a road-bike tube with a Schrader valve. I'm using one right now because my LBS didn't have any Schrader 29er tubes in stock.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

They make rim adapters to convert to presta valves.


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> They make rim adapters to convert to presta valves.


Thanks, That may be the best thing for me to do.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> Wouldn't the stretching weaken the tube?


no not at all ... have you ever seen how big you can air up a tube before it pops


----------

